# Sandestin Bassin!



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Out on sandestin today fishing the lakes, been here for about an hour and only caught 1 so far, good one though! I'll keep it updated


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Just caught another


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Love the rat, and other large wake baits! Good catch!


----------



## Redfisher53 (Dec 14, 2012)

*sandestin bass*

:notworthy:


NKlamerus said:


> Just caught another


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jealous..... Way to go man!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Ended up catching 6 and my coworker was skunked, caught some dinks but they were all over 12.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I've caught some monsters in those ponds over the years. Brings back many good memories I had on family vacations


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

There used to be a fish camp a few miles down the road that sold live shiners . If you drop live shiners with a bobber into the right side pond going into the topsol next door to sand destin, you'll can a wall hanger with just about every shiner. You won't barely catch a fish with artificial baits


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

They still sell shiners at the bait shop in the Marina. The one with the world's largest lure hanging out front. 

But live bait is cheatin


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Call it what you want. But I quit bass fishing to offshore fish, and I won't leave the dock heading offshore without a tank a live bait. 
But I do understand and respect your freshwater bass fishing opinion wanting to rather use artificial baits.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Chapman5011 said:


> Call it what you want. But I quit bass fishing to offshore fish, and I won't leave the dock heading offshore without a tank a live bait.
> But I do understand and respect your freshwater bass fishing opinion wanting to rather use artificial baits.


Oh I'm totally with you there, it's pointless to leave the dock with panfish and croakers. Ruby Red Lips work okay, but I'll choose a croaker or grunt over that any day. 

I'm pretty much artifical freshwater, artifical/live inshore, and live offshore. 

Although I have always wanted to catch some Spanish or Bonita on a bass jig. 

I also think a redfish would eat senko if you tried hard enough.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

NKlamerus said:


> Oh I'm totally with you there, it's pointless to leave the dock with panfish and croakers. Ruby Red Lips work okay, but I'll choose a croaker or grunt over that any day.
> 
> I'm pretty much artifical freshwater, artifical/live inshore, and live offshore.
> 
> ...


Brackish water Reds will slam any lure a Bass would. Including plastic worms and frogs.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

NKlamerus said:


> Oh I'm totally with you there, it's pointless to leave the dock with panfish and croakers. Ruby Red Lips work okay, but I'll choose a croaker or grunt over that any day.
> 
> I'm pretty much artifical freshwater, artifical/live inshore, and live offshore.
> 
> ...


Here ya go buddy! https://youtu.be/MfcBo8JqWwU

Good catches btw  

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought I was a genius one time and took a couple willow leaf bladed spinnerbaits out in the bay to catch spanish with, the only thing I got in return was rusty spinnerbaits, and I could see the spanish, I know they were there, just not interested.


----------

